# Albuterol -- Learn all about it!



## CEM Store (Oct 16, 2012)

Albuterol is a selective beta 2 receptor agonist. Its mechanism of action is the same as its similar counterpart clenbuterol. It agonizes the beta 2 receptors causing elevation in cAMP ( cyclic adenosine monophosphate) which results in activation of PKA (protein kinease A). PKA has several functions including sugar metabolism, lipid metabolism, and glycogen regulation.  Also beta 2 activation results in a decrease in intracellular calcium and an increase in potassium flow (Perhaps why in our research we may observe cramping?)

                The effects of these actions are as follows:

		1: Blood vessel dilation (relaxation of smooth muscle)
		2: Bronchodilation
		3: Increase in metabolic activity
		4: Increase in core temperature
		5: Increase in basal metabolic rate

		These are the same effects on may observe in their research with clenbuterol, however as was mentioned above it is similar to clenbuterol in its mechanism of action, however very different as far as its time of effect is concerned. Albuterol is a fast acting b2 agonist as opposed to clenbuterol which is a long acting beta 2 agonist. Albuterol's effects will last around 4 hours. While many of the ultimate effects will be the same(as listed above) just shorter in duration than clenbuterol, there is some relevant data that makes Albuterol a rather interesting compound for our research. More definitive research applicable to ours when compared to clenbuterol.

		While clenbuterol and Abuterol both facilitate the burning of fat while sparing muscle there is significant research that indicates albuterol is in fact anabolic. Clenbuterol has data supporting that it may be anabolic over long periods of time or at high dosages ? it has become more commonly accepted, and accurately so,  to refer to it as anti-catabolic or anabolic to some degree. However Albuterol has been shown, at normal research dosages, to in fact be anabolic!

Also of interest is that it appears that in a research setting Albuterol actually improves the cholesterol profile.  Other research shows Albuterol actually promotes a re-composition effect, increasing lean body mass while decreasing fat mass.  Still yet research has shown Albuterol to increase both strength and endurance.

		So to sum it up Albuterol is proven in research to burn fat, increase strength, build muscle, increase endurance, and improve cholesterol profile. A pretty astounding compound. Some have suggested that based on the available data it is a more suited research compound for fat loss and anabolism, with multiple added benefits, than its more well-known counterpart clenbuterol. Definitely a compound worth looking into for our research.

Check it out here >> Liquid Albut 30mL 6mg/mL

Refs:
	*Aviat Space Environ Med. 2004 Jun;75(6):505-11 ?Albuterol helps resistance exercise attenuate unloading-induced 	knee 	extensor losses.?  Caruso JF, Hamill JL, Yamauchi M, Mercado DR, Cook TD, Keller CP, Montgomery AG, Elias J.
	Exercise Physiology Laboratory, University of Nevada, Reno, NV, USA. john-caruso@utulsa.edu
        *Metabolism. 1996 Jun;45(6):712-7, ?Effects of oral Albuterol on serum lipids and carbohydrate metabolism in 	healthy 	men.? Maki KC, Skorodin MS, Jessen JH, Laghi F.
	*Neurology. 2008 Jan 8;70(2):137-43. Epub 2007 Oct 17.
	Albuterol increases lean body mass in ambulatory boys with Duchenne or Becker muscular dystrophy.
	Skura CL, Fowler EG, Wetzel GT, Graves M, Spencer MJ.	David Geffen School of Medicine at UCLA, 	635Charles Young Drive South, NRB1 Room 401, Los Angeles, CA 	9-7334, USA.
	*beta 2 agonist effects on muscle atrophy
	Erygun Y . Uc , William J . Evans , and Charles P . Lambert
	Pharmacotherapy of Cachexia
	Edited by Janet R . Nicholson , Karl G . Hofbauer , Stefan D . Anker , and Akio Inui
	CRC Press 2005/Pages 311?324/Print ISBN: 978-0-8493-3379-8/eBook ISBN: 978-1-4200-	4895-7
	DOI: 10.1201/9781420048957.ch18


----------



## CEM Store (Oct 17, 2012)

Great read....


----------



## CEM Store (Oct 19, 2012)

Research........


----------



## CEM Store (Oct 20, 2012)

Research it here >> Albuterol 30 ML 6 MG/ML


----------



## CEM Store (Oct 21, 2012)

bump....


----------



## CEM Store (Oct 22, 2012)

Hope this info helps some new researchers out.


----------



## CEM Store (Nov 2, 2012)

Great research product >> Albuterol 30 ML 6 MG/ML


----------



## Jimmyinkedup (May 19, 2014)

CEM Store said:


> Albuterol is a selective beta 2 receptor agonist. Its mechanism of action is the same as its similar counterpart clenbuterol. It agonizes the beta 2 receptors causing elevation in cAMP ( cyclic adenosine monophosphate) which results in activation of PKA (protein kinease A). PKA has several functions including sugar metabolism, lipid metabolism, and glycogen regulation.  Also beta 2 activation results in a decrease in intracellular calcium and an increase in potassium flow (Perhaps why in our research we may observe cramping?)
> 
> The effects of these actions are as follows:
> 
> ...




Nice write up. I just ordered 2 bottles of this. Ill be using it as a pre workout and then running it for about 6 weeks starting around June 1st. that should put me right where I want to be by mid July. Oh thanks for the twitter code for the discount BTW cemstore - very cool!


----------



## StanG (Jun 18, 2014)

Bump for a great write up. I think this gets overlooked in favor of clen but if more people used it they would forget clen in a heartbeat. 
I use this almost exclusively now a days.


----------



## CEM Store (Jul 10, 2014)

*Other research articles > http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/threads/177061-CEMcyclopedia-Your-encyclopedia-for-CEM-Products*


----------



## slinsane (Jul 16, 2014)

Nice read.  I need to try some soon.


----------



## TheSurgeon81 (Sep 6, 2014)

What should it be stacked with? Or is it taken stand alone?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

